# Wismec Predator 228 510 Issue



## Attie




----------



## VapingSquid

Saw this last night on GrimmGreen's channel and decided I would ignore it. But now I can't, as at seems to be happening a lot to this great device.
Sigh. They just can't get it right, can they?

I'm wondering now what the recourse would be with vendors..

*More reading:
*


----------



## Chukin'Vape

The story of Wismec and the Wonky 510's

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## KZOR

Purchased one but also only got to see the video afterwards.
Aaah well ....... will just have to use it as a desk-mod now and hope it never falls.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Waine

I haven't seen the clip, but I have tried most of my attys out on the Predator with no issues. In fact the 510 pin is much more springy and stronger that the RX 2/3.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

Waine said:


> I haven't seen the clip, but I have tried most of my attys out on the Predator with no issues. In fact the 510 pin is much more springy and stronger that the RX 2/3.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



The pin actually isn't the issue, the comments about the pin are a bit of misnomer, it's the threads that detach if you apply (too much) torque to it - or upward force too apparently if I look at the video properly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Akash

Also just got 1 a week ago. Fml

Interesting to get some vendors feedback on this regarding what would happen should one of us experience this


----------



## Scissorhands

My 2c

For the price point you are still getting a good device. You cant compare a Kia with a Mercedes, on the other hand i dont think anyone would mind paying another R100 for a rock solid 510

Alien vs Predator? More like Paint vs 510

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Akash

Saw the exact same issue on an alien


----------



## William Vermaak

I'm very happy with mine. If it does come out eventually I'll just use some Pratley Steel and sort it.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Anneries

Scissorhands said:


> Alien vs Predator? More like Paint vs 510



Exactly my thoughts. Good think I read all the way through before posting. haha.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac

Attie said:


>



This would be a deal breaker on an otherwise cool mod.The bushing should have been threaded especially after prior issues.What the hell is it with Wismec and 510s?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BubiSparks

I ordered one today FFS

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee

This may just be a batch issue. I've had no issues with mine, gave it a few good wiggles and so far it's solid. Under normal use I don't think most people will even notice a problem, if you are someone who likes to hold their devices by the tank and wave it around then this issue may reveal itself sooner rather than later.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Akash

Hopefully Wismec responds to the situation


----------



## Silver

Very sad
And this was supposed to be a great mod
I was keen on getting one at some point

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BubiSparks

From an engineering standpoint, the design is ridiculous. You dont press fit a component that is load bearing without a support i.e. it should have been inserted from the inside with a flange against the housing to take the load.

They probably did it like that for production simplification. The more they can get out the door in the shortest time, the better.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6


----------



## Quakes

I'm on the road a lot and get in the car with mod in my jeans pocket, few times a day while driving I grab it by the tank and pull it out my jeans pocket (With safety belt on) so it takes some strain - So far no issues. I'm still happy with it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Attie




----------



## Attie

Some people on Reddit and Facebook are complaining about running into this issue by simply removing topcaps and/or driptips from RDA's/RTA's while screwed onto the mod.


----------



## Stosta

I really thought after the issues with the Rolos they would have figured out how to at least get the 510 right on their later mods!


----------



## Waine

Ok, so having learned this, fortunately my Predator is for office use only. The so called "Desk mod". 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aktorsyl

Luckily it's my home "desk mod", but having read this I'm being extra careful with it.


----------



## RichJB

Stosta said:


> I really thought after the issues with the Rolos they would have figured out how to at least get the 510 right on their later mods!



What I don't get is how Wismec can be essentially the same company as Eleaf, there are no problems with Eleaf 510s, and yet Wismec can't (or won't) use the same 510s as Eleaf. How hard can it be? They have a working model within the same umbrella company structure.


----------



## boxerulez

Akash said:


> Hopefully Wismec responds to the situation


By telling everyone to use wismec tanks only, like with the RX's?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

RichJB said:


> What I don't get is how Wismec can be essentially the same company as Eleaf, there are no problems with Eleaf 510s, and yet Wismec can't (or won't) use the same 510s as Eleaf. How hard can it be? They have a working model within the same umbrella company structure.



They are actually both joytech subsidiaries and cuboids had the same issues as the RX 510's. If you do a google you will also find enough people who had the sunken 510 pins on the ELeaf isticks, it's just more likely that people were putting bigger bulkier atties on the cuboids and rx's.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Waine

The Predator is still miles better than the RX 2/3 of which mine still sometimes gives me the "atomizer short" message for no reason on certain tanks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VapingSquid

They just don't build them like the Sigelei 150w anymore...


----------



## kev mac

BubiSparks said:


> I ordered one today FFS


Wismec had issues with the 510 on the RX200 a while back but I still use mine daily with out a problem so maybe you will luck out like me.


----------



## BubiSparks

Hope so @kev mac.... I have two other Wismec devices and haven't had any issues, but their threads are clearly mounted from the inside so have more support... Time will tell. Loctite should sort it out if the insert does ever rip out.


----------



## kev mac

BubiSparks said:


> Hope so @kev mac.... I have two other Wismec devices and haven't had any issues, but their threads are clearly mounted from the inside so have more support... Time will tell. Loctite should sort it out if the insert does ever rip out.
> 
> View attachment 92614


Can't complain about my 200,it been great and I really like the Predator and would probably have gotten one had I not been waiting for my Triad DNA and the VooPoo Drag both on the way from China via Yak Mail.


----------



## kev mac

My


Feliks Karp said:


> They are actually both joytech subsidiaries and cuboids had the same issues as the RX 510's. If you do a google you will also find enough people who had the sunken 510 pins on the ELeaf isticks, it's just more likely that people were putting bigger bulkier atties on the cuboids and rx's.


My Koopor Minis' 510 unscrewed itself and shot out like a BB on me!


----------



## brentg

Waine said:


> The Predator is still miles better than the RX 2/3 of which mine still sometimes gives me the "atomizer short" message for no reason on certain tanks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



This could be from juice that runs down the mod and through the gap of the trigger. Juice then sits in the button and can cause the "atomiser short".

I've cleaned a few mods out with tons of juice in the button and 510 and worked perfectly thereafter.


----------



## aktorsyl

There's not really a shorting danger when the negative threading does come loose / pop out, is there?
Last thing we need is for a battery vent/pop in a public place, fuelling the public hype that "omg ecigs explode".
Well, to be fair.. if my Predator shorted on me I'd also be pretty pissed.

I have the Predator, and I read the news and saw the videos. I wasn't really worried, because I handle mine pretty carefully and use it as a desk mod only. Until I saw some more reports that it can loosen and pop off while just unscrewing juice fill caps.

With it being my first boxmod, it now has me full of skeptical apprehension. Watching this bastard like a hawk now..


----------



## kev mac

aktorsyl said:


> There's not really a shorting danger when the negative threading does come loose / pop out, is there?
> Last thing we need is for a battery vent/pop in a public place, fuelling the public hype that "omg ecigs explode".
> Well, to be fair.. if my Predator shorted on me I'd also be pretty pissed.
> 
> I have the Predator, and I read the news and saw the videos. I wasn't really worried, because I handle mine pretty carefully and use it as a desk mod only. Until I saw some more reports that it can loosen and pop off while just unscrewing juice fill caps.
> 
> With it being my first boxmod, it now has me full of skeptical apprehension. Watching this bastard like a hawk now..


Chances are you might have a good one that won't screw up on you so take a breath! I totally get the apprehension and that's a nice mod to have as a first. I was proud as punch of my Kanager K-box and it still gets use as a work mod in the field.Your's is a ten times more advanced mod and I bet I spent more for it.Just goes to show how far we have come in a couple or so years.Luck to ya'.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl

kev mac said:


> Chances are you might have a good one that won't screw up on you so take a breath! I totally get the apprehension and that's a nice mod to have as a first. I was proud as punch of my Kanager K-box and it still gets use as a work mod in the field.Your's is a ten times more advanced mod and I bet I spent more for it.Just goes to show how far we have come in a couple or so years.Luck to ya'.


Haha, thanks kev - I'm pretty calm for now. Can't vouch for my reaction if it does pop out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Speedy_11

i mailed wismec and they replies with this :
---------- Forwarded message ----------
From: *sherry-Wismec Service* <service@wismec.com>
Date: Wed, Apr 26, 2017 at 4:20 AM
Subject: Fw: Fw: FROM WISMEC
To: "yusri.majiet" <yusri.majiet@gmail.com>


Hi,

We are handling this now. If such problem occurs to you, pls contact us.

Sherry
Wismec Service

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Waine

Holding thumbs. My two are working seamlessly. Love them to bits.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jono90

My two are also working perfectly. 
I dont build or wick or pick it up by the tank. 
I think its just about not being rough with it.


----------



## aktorsyl

Jono90 said:


> My two are also working perfectly.
> I dont build or wick or pick it up by the tank.
> I think its just about not being rough with it.


True - but I have an RTA on mine and from tomorrow onwards an RDA as well. The RTA doesn't worry me so much but the RDA does involve some "pulling" action when you pop the cap off.


----------



## KZOR

aktorsyl said:


> The RTA doesn't worry me so much but the RDA does


Been using my Storm trooper for three weeks now with a RDA and no problems so far. Fantastic setup.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jono90

@aktorsyl 
I havent used a Rda on mine. but it depends on the tightness of the rda. some rdas are pretty loose and if it is. then it should be fine.
but rather the concern is more liquid getting into the mod and causing the auto fire issue.


----------



## aktorsyl

KZOR said:


> Been using my Storm trooper for three weeks now with a RDA and no problems so far. Fantastic setup.
> View attachment 93942


Speaking of, @KZOR , (totally unrelated but what the hell).. that RDA that's hopefully arriving in the vapemail tomorrow is the Sapor V2. On your recommendation, kinda (based on your review)  Dat pressure tho.


----------



## Jono90

At the end of the day if it happens then im just going get some Pratley Steel glue and it wont be a hassle again. 
Its a great mod and to me id rather have it be something i can fix then a hardware flaw.


----------



## KZOR

aktorsyl said:


> On your recommendation


Still a good RDA for the price point. Just has too many parts but if you can get around that then you will enjoy the flavor.


----------



## boxerulez

Jono90 said:


> At the end of the day if it happens then im just going get some Pratley Steel glue and it wont be a hassle again.
> Its a great mod and to me id rather have it be something i can fix then a hardware flaw.


That is both something you can fix, and a hardware flaw.


----------



## Jono90

@boxerulez 
I was meaning a chipset issue.


----------



## boxerulez

Ahhh

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## Waine

I have learned that with a lot of these latest feature filled mods, it's pretty much a roll of the dice, as to a fault, or smooth sailing. This is applicable, especially on the "Lower end" mods. Like the ones I buy. 

I have read so many stories of certain mods having issues while the same unit performs flawlessly with someone else.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Waine

Grey one works perfect, red one giving me trouble. Auto firing. Or just not switching on. Have to remove the batteries to re set the board. Then it works again.

Such a pity as I think they are great mods.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DougP

Had my red one for three months now and it's never given a single problem to date 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Waine

Just to add to my above post...

Today I took a few hits from the red one. Before that, it was giving me a "atomiser short" warning. You won't believe me. I had just laid down for an afternoon nap, I had a few hits about 3 minutes before. And...IT AUTO FIRED BY ITSELF. I almost shat myself with fright, and disbelief. I kid you not. 

First the Tesla Nano Steampunk, now the Predator.

Im thinking if investing in a decent DNA chip.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jono90

@Waine 
Were you using the kylin on it? 
good chance you got liquid in it from it. 
Theres a video and YT to take it apart and stop the Autofiring Issue.


----------



## Waine

Jono90 said:


> @Waine
> Were you using the kylin on it?
> good chance you got liquid in it from it.
> Theres a video and YT to take it apart and stop the Autofiring Issue.



Thanks for the tip!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waine

I'm happy to report that my Red Predator is working ok again.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Waine

Both my Predators are now broken. In the bottom draw....I am so over VW mods. It's Mechs all the way. When I build though, I will still need my VW mods to measure ohms.

If (A big if) I buy a VW again, it will be a DNA Therion as I believe this is a high end, good quality VW mod that is unlikely to break.

I'm sorry, but the old saying rings true, even in the vaping game: "Cheap is nasty".


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CMMACKEM

Waine said:


> View attachment 102536
> 
> 
> Both my Predators are now broken. In the bottom draw....I am so over VW mods. It's Mechs all the way. When I build though, I will still need my VW mods to measure ohms.
> 
> If (A big if) I buy a VW again, it will be a DNA Therion as I believe this is a high end, good quality VW mod that is unlikely to break.
> 
> I'm sorry, but the old saying rings true, even in the vaping game: "Cheap is nasty".
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Are these devices not under warranty? Return them.

Agree, my VGOD has never miss fired, auto fired or has ever given me a problem since I purchased it. So worth the R1750 I paid.


----------



## Waine

CMMACKEM said:


> Are these devices not under warranty? Return them.
> 
> Agree, my VGOD has never miss fired, auto fired or has ever given me a problem since I purchased it. So worth the R1750 I paid.



I have the VGod Mech Pro. Brilliant tube Mech. Now I want to get the VGod Mech "Elite". This will bring me to 6 quality tube mechs, each one different.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Waine

Changed my mind.... again....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kev mac

Waine said:


> View attachment 102536
> 
> 
> Both my Predators are now broken. In the bottom draw....I am so over VW mods. It's Mechs all the way. When I build though, I will still need my VW mods to measure ohms.
> 
> If (A big if) I buy a VW again, it will be a DNA Therion as I believe this is a high end, good quality VW mod that is unlikely to break.
> 
> I'm sorry, but the old saying rings true, even in the vaping game: "Cheap is nasty".
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What the hell is up with Wismec?Although my RX200 has served me well since I bought it a couple of years ago all of the bad news regarding 510s has turned me off on this brand.Too bad as they have come out with some otherwise nice mods.


----------



## Waine

If I never had any negative experience with my RX 2/3 and the two Predators, I would buy the new RX300 without batting an eye lid, as I enjoy the concept very much. But Hell's bells, they let me down badly.

Having said that, my two Wismec Noisy Cricket 2's have given my no hasstles, except for the one, sometimes it makes an electrical humming sound when I fire it up.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kev mac

Waine said:


> If I never had any negative experience with my RX 2/3 and the two Predators, I would buy the new RX300 without batting an eye lid, as I enjoy the concept very much. But Hell's bells, they let me down badly.
> 
> Having said that, my two Wismec Noisy Cricket 2's have given my no hasstles, except for the one, sometimes it makes an electrical humming sound when I fire it up.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I fogot the N.C. v2 25mm.is a Wismec and I love mine and fortunately I get no hum sound.I've compared it's 510 with my RX200 and the N.C.s seems sturdier IMO

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waine

You will not believe this. I took out the two broken predators today, fiddled around, and they are both working nearly perfectly, "touch wood". 

But I must confess, I have always had a bit of a jinks with electrical appliances, I kid you not. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

